# Praktikusan



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Utóbb a tévében gyakrabban hallom a _praktikusan _szónak a használatát olyan értelemben, hogy pl. "egy ember paraktikusan nem tud felmászni a falra". Bocs a hülye példáért, de hirtelen jobb nem jut eszembe .

Én itt a "gyarolatilag" szót, vagy esetleg valami más kifejezést használnék. A _praktikus _szó  a magyarban számomra k.b. azt jelenti, hogy a _gyakorlatban működőképes, jól használható, nem túl bonyolult, stb ..._ Ez nem egy pontos definíció, de azt hiszem az elmondottakból érthető, mit akarok mondani.

A kérdésem az, hogy mi a véleményetek, illetve hogy a _praktikusan _szónak az említett használata helyes-e szerintetek.

Köszi.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Úgy érted, hogy a "gyakorlatilag" helyett használják a "praktikusan" szót, mintha a "practically" vagy "практически" nemzetközi megfelelője lenne?
Én ezt még hallottam, mondjuk nem is nézek TV-t, mert nincs. 
Nekem ez teljesen idegenszerű, kb. mintha valaki az "elméletileg" helyett azt mondaná, hogy "hipotetikusan".


----------



## Zsanna

Ezt még én sem hallottam (pedig van tv, bár ritkán élek vele), de az egyik baj szerintem az, hogy míg a _praktikus_ (= "ügyesen célszerű", "gyakorlati érzékű", "gyakorlati hasznú" a MÉK szerint) szót használjuk, a _praktikusan_t (módhatározói alak) már nem.
Pl. egy praktikus bútort több módon használhatunk, de nem mondanám, hogy "praktikusan felhasználható" bútor, ha el tudom kerülni (és el kellene).

P.S. @AndrasBP, nem lennék meglepve pedig, ha a _hipotetikusan_t használnák az _elméletileg_ helyett. Az, hogy igazából nem is szinonimák (talán a _feltehetőleg_ lenne az?), nem akadály.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> Úgy érted, hogy a "gyakorlatilag" helyett használják a "praktikusan" szót, mintha a "practically" vagy "практически" nemzetközi megfelelője lenne?


Szia. Igen, erre gondoltam.  





Zsanna said:


> Ezt még én sem hallottam (pedig van tv, bár ritkán élek vele) ...


Ha jobban belegondolok, akkor ismeretterjesztő filmekben hallottam.  Vagyis a magyarázat az lehet, hogy egyszerűen rosszúl fordították le az eredeti (feltehetően angol) szöveget.

Mindenesetre örülök, hogy egy véleményen vagyunk  .  (vagy _egyvéleményen_? ....)


----------



## Zsanna

A Magyar Nemzeti Szövegtárban nincs, még a szlovákiai régiót megadva sem.


----------

